# Someone actually picked Detroit???



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I saw on here someone picked Detroit to win the division. Unless that division is Pee Wee football...... 

But the same guy picked the Cardinals to lose :wink:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The Lion's looked horrible, Stafford looked very bad,,,,same old Lion's I guess,,,,


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Csquared said:


> I saw on here someone picked Detroit to win the division. Unless that division is Pee Wee football......
> 
> But the same guy picked the Cardinals to lose :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: WHAT AN IDIOT!!!!!!!

Man, Stafford looked horrible. Bad decisions, bad mechanics.

Lions are gonna be lucky to finish 8-8.

I guess I got caught drinking their kool-aid. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

